# Dave of England/ Zemaitis !!!!!



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi All you guitar cats !!!!

Just got my Dave of England, Zemaitis Disc-Front guitar.
Here's the poop.
Tony Zemaitis is perhaps the most legendary of all British and European guitar builders. He has built guitars for Hendrix, Clapton, Greg Lake, Ron Wood, Keith Richards, Rich Robinson, Donovan,
Ronnie Lane, Pete Townsend, the Edge, etc. etc.
After Tony Zemaitis retired. Dave Brewis (guitar builder and collector) approached Tony and asked if he could carry on in his tradition. Tony not only gave Dave his blessing but also gave him every thing out of workshop.
Jigs, patterns, templates, parts, stain tools etc. all became Dave’s. He then started building “Z” style guitars. But he never produced a fraud by using Tony’s name. These are clearly “Dave of England “ guitars. Dave partnered with another British guitar building legend Kevin Parsons to create these pieces of art. Tony then introduced Dave and Kevin to Danny O’Brien, who did all the metal engraving for the Zemaitis guitars. Danny agreed to continue to work for Dave in the Z tradition.
My friend Lance Runngren (of Ray’s Guitars) commissioned this Disc-front beauty in 2003. It is a copy of Rich Robinson’s (Black Crows) Zemaitis guitar. Dave used very old air-dried Honduras Mahogany for the body and neck. He used full scale drawings and separate patterns supplied by Tony. The headstock diamond and truss-rod cover were cut by Tony at Dave’s request. As was other small parts on the guitar. Danny O’Brien did all of the engraving work. The body and neck have a black carbon stain provided by Tony (followed by nitro-cellulose lacquer). You can see the beautiful Honduras grain. It has three Tom Holmes Humbucking pickups installed.
Sadly Tony Zemaitis passed away shortly after this guitar was completed. His family have negotiated a licensing deal with a Japanese guitar maker to build “Zemaitis” guitars. Which are the ones that you see currently for sale in guitar rags. Dave is not able to produce these guitars anymore. So while this guitar is not an original “Z”. It has enough of Tony’s mojo (and parts) to distinguish itself as it’s own thing. Not a “Z”, but definitely not a Japanese copy. 
As soon as I got it I plugged it into my Teixiara 45 watt amp and into my 67’ Marshall 4x12. Sonic bliss!!!!!! It immediately hit me , this was like playing a REALLY good 61 SG/Les Paul Custom. But with way more stuff going on. It is effortless to play. Sustains forever and is clear as a bell.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

That is totally awesome, you can hear it by just looking at it....Drool 
Is this another piece to your collection ? If so ... Lucky you..


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks like a work of art. Lots of details.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Beautiful work on that instrument. Does it play and sound as good as it looks?


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful guitar . No doubt it sounds great ... Hope you appreciate it and enjoy it :rockon:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Magnificent piece of work.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

jroberts said:


> So, how long until you post it for sale in order to buy something *really* expensive?



I don't think this one will be leaving my hands anytime soon :tongue: 

But don't worry I'll let you know if I ever do:wink:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Tarl said:


> Beautiful work on that instrument. Does it play and sound as good as it looks?


I think it sounds better than it looks. Huge, smooth, and articulate. I'm very happy.
I'm not a huge fan of the Z guitars aesthetically. Except the Disc-front ones like this one. If it had been any of the other designs, I would have passed. 

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

That bridge looks like a million dollars. Built to last for sure. Drool


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> That bridge looks like a million dollars. Built to last for sure. Drool


That was my favourite bit as well.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

That is one amazing looking guitar. :bow:


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Is it heavy with all the metal?


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

It would look fun to play. Is there any chance your "BEST FRIEND" Joseph (thats me) will be able to give that guitar of yours a test  ??


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice score Pete! That's just like the one Ron Wood played. See ya' at the Mule show!


----------

